# what size armor skids for new ariens deluxe 28



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Im not able to measure my new 2014 deluxe 28 to order some new skids .my snowblower is at another place that I also take care of snowblowing and I would like to order a set of armor skids.any chance anyone would know what size I would need.its a deluxe 28 .I tried emailing armorskids. But never got a response. After all the great reviews of them it sounds like just what I will need for all the different terrain I will snowblowing once we get enough to try out the new snowblower.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like the common part# for Ariens is ASC0310-B (3" O.C.), mkd posted pics of armor skids on his Ariens. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/116402-post25.html


----------



## jth1959 (Jan 3, 2014)

fronos4 said:


> Looks like the common part# for Ariens is ASC0310-B (3" O.C.), mkd posted pics of armor skids on his Ariens.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/116402-post25.html


My Deluxe 28 spacing is 3" and I ordered the ASC0310-B also.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanx alot fellas.i wasnt sure if that was the right or not.i would hate to order wrong pair.thanks again very helpful of you all.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

my 921030 28" deluxe had 3" spacing and took part# asc0310-b. here's how i mounted them! very easy to adjust and change out mounted this way!


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

mkd said:


> my 921030 28" deluxe had 3" spacing and took part# asc0310-b. here's how i mounted them! very easy to adjust and change out mounted this way!


I agree 150%. That's how I mounted mine. If not, it seems that after only a few adjustments, the square hole in the drum would be rounded off due to the locknut used. That won't be a problem with your steup!
Bruce


----------



## cookj61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I just picked up the same machine. Why the new skids?


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

skids ride over cracks better and the wear bars are twice as thick and twice as long.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just got shipping confirmation of my new Armor skids. 

Can't wait to see if it helps my auto turn (not gonna open pandora's box here) 

I do have a concern with the longer shoes, if I will get a ski effect and it will try to ride up over the snow being it is now the leading point of the blower and housing.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

liftoff! on mine it was more the teeter totter affect on uneven ground.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mine arrived today:*

*







*​ 
*...just waiting for the 921030 now *


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my new shoes yesterday. Weather guesser's are talking 4" of snow tonight/tomorrow with high winds. I pulled out the factory carriage bolts, put in grade 8 hex head bolts, 3/8" x 1 1/2" long. I was a little worried about bolt head clearance for the auger inside the bucket. No issue.


----------



## dayton-dave (Feb 7, 2014)

My armor skids are new to me and just after one use on a 4" crusted snow...they DO ride up (like skis), had to do the drive twice to get it where I wanted it.

Maybe the crust of ice had something to do with it. I may be grinding off the first six inches of the shoe width if it continues to do this. Reducing the spread of the weight load thus making it sink into the snow better.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't be sure but I'd say a crust of ice could at least contribute yo the ride up. Even without the crust I've heard through the grapevine here that the armor type skids could at times be prone to riding up. Something to do with the armor type skids sticking out farther from the center weight point of the bucket. 

Thanks to the gent that posted that tip. Regrets, I don't remember who.

You might consider adding weight.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

dayton-dave said:


> ...they DO ride up (like skis), had to do the drive twice to get it where I wanted it.


This is what I found with my roller skids. They tend to ride up and over as opposed to cutting thru leaving a significant amount of snow behind


----------

